# Stormy's Breed?



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of parentage Stormy has. I know she is a mixed breed. Her fur is sort of a medium length. Her points are either chocolate or something else...I don't remember. I took her to a cat show as a household pet and one of the judges said that he would call her maybe a tortie point? because of the sort of "mottled"
looking apperance of her back feet (don't have a pic of this). Also a judge told me she looked part Balinese I think. I have had many people who don't know much about cats say she looks Siamese, I guess because she has points.
Her mom is a longhair (long to medium really) orange tabby and her 3 brothers are also. No idea about her dad. 
Here are the pics that show her off the best.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

She's absolutely tortie pointed (and she's absolutely gorgeous). But I think she looks more lika a Birman than a Balinese. She looks a little bit to "cobby" to be a Balinese and a Balinese would have a longer face. Maybe she's a Balinese/Birman mix :wink:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't know. I've seen traditional Balinese that didn't have the wedge shaped head that the new type of Balinese have. Those blue eyes and points definitely say "oriental," but I don't know what type exactly.

In any case, she's a beautiful cat.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

shlanon. your cat appears to me to be a Siamese mix. She has all of the tell-tale marks for that breed. I say this because of her color points, and blue eyes, also on her forehead, I see tabby marks. Is that a brown spot on her nose? If it is she could be a torbie-Siamese mix. I am also thinking that she could be a lynx-point Siamese. Does she exhibit any Siamese traits? BTW she is a pretty cat and would make any "owner" of her very proud


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Wayne,
Yes, that is a brown spot on her nose. She has sort of a dividing line going down her face, one color on one side, one color on the other. It extends down to her chin although you can't see it in the pictures.
She is pretty vocal...I'm not sure what else the Siamese traits are.  
One reason I didn't think Siamese was that her hair is longer, but I guess that could be from something else.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Let's just call her a beautiful Oriental mix! She's such a lovely cat.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Hehe, thanks Jeanie, I guess that will work.  
I don't really care what mix she is, I was just curious, especially since her mom is an orange tabby. 
Both my cats are beautiful, Justin's just a little easier to figure out since he's all black! :wink:


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes, she is a tortie-point Siamese, All tortiseshell cats have a bi-color chin, that I remember. I have two of them, and have had more in the past, and they all had the "split chin" color. That she has blue eyes and is very vocal also indicates a Siamese-mix.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I thought that Balinese cats were Siamese cats that have long hair. That a Balinese cat can be born to a Siamese cat. Am I wrong?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Annissa said:


> I thought that Balinese cats were Siamese cats that have long hair. That a Balinese cat can be born to a Siamese cat. Am I wrong?


Two Siamese cats can produce Balinese kittens (of course they can produce Siamese kittens to) if they carry the gene for longhair. One Balines and one Siamese can produce both Siamese and Balinese kittens if the Siamese carry the gene for longhair. Two Balinese cats however can never produce Siamese kittens since the gene for shorthair is dominant and that gene cannot be carried "hidden". A cat that carries the gene for shorthair is always a shorthair itself, so a longhaired cat can't carry the gene for shorthair.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks Sol.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree with Sol that she looks Birman -- not Balinese. She doesn't look Siamese to me at all - blue eyes and points doesn't necessarily mean Siamese. And yes -- those people at the cat show were right -- she's a tortie point.  Isn't that funny how a cat like her can come out of an orange tabby mother along with orange tabby brothers???  Stormy is gorgeous, by the way -- but I'm sure you and she already know that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Shlanon, here are some pictures for you:








Notice the white paws? These are Birmans.
Here is the Balinese (long haired Siamese)








________________________







Snoeshoe Siamese
___________________________







Traditional Siamese. This is the type of Siamese I bred and own. They are also called Appleheads or Classic Siamese. My Precious looks like these two Seal Points.
____________________________

Finally, this is the Wedge head Siamese. These were bred to have a slimmer body and a triangular face with no stop at the brow. They make up the preponderance of the Siamese cats being shown. It is VERY unlikely that a Traditional Siamese would win at a cat show, because this type of Siamese fits the new standard for the breed. Why the change? New means more money. I much prefer the Classic Siamese.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Shlanon, Please look at the previous post. It took me several postings to show all of the cats. I posted them all to show you that there are both similarities and differences in the breeds. Of course, in Siamese, the seal point, chocolate pt., blue point, and lilac pt. are recognized as original colors. However some organizations accept flame tipped and others. It depends on the breed and organization.

The Balinese is also available in the wedgehead standard. There is also a Himalayan, which is a cross between the Siamese and the Persian. They have much longer fur and most often, the "pushed in" face of the Persian. There is also a doll faced Himalayan which has a longer muzzle, and resembles the Balinese, but has much longer hair.

Since there are two types of Siamese and Balinese, plus the Snoeshoe, you can see why you got a variety of answers. If someone is acquainted with the wedge head Siamese, that person would not think Stormy looked anything like a Siamese. So, my guess is still that you have an Oriental mix! (See pictures in previous post.) I hope this helps. Take your choice! Whichever you think matches more of Stormy's features is as good an answer as I could give you. She's a beautiful cat.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I love the look of the traditional siamese. It's what I think of when I hear "siamese."


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

When I read posts like Wayne's or Jeanie's, I realize how very little I know about cats. When Shlanon asked about Stormy, all I could think was that she is a cute kitty! But, you know what? I wasn't wrong, was I?? :wink: 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

From those pictures, she looks most like a Balinese to me. Especially in the face. I think her face looks very different than that of a Birman.
And yes she is cute and unfortunately she knows it!!  She and Justin were being sooo bad yesterday (knocking stuff over, including a liter of water) and all I could do was laugh.

P.S. Thanks for posting those pictures Jeanie! It helps to see them all at once!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

she really is a gorgeous kitty. such a pretty face!


----------

